# Greetings from the Land of the Northern Lights



## Miska (Oct 22, 2013)

Hello fellow composers!

I come from Finland and work as Composer and Sound Designer. Lately I have been doing mostly commercials. I like it because you get to jump from one genre to another. 

This forum is a goldmine of information! I wonder how come I did not find this earlier. Good tips on both the art and the technical side of making music. 

I have already learned a lot and hope to learn more. 

-Miska


----------



## Walid F. (Oct 22, 2013)

Welcome, Miska!


----------

